

The Futility of Vengeance - igonvalue
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/08/sunday-review/the-futility-of-vengeance.html

======
bootload
_" If anything, vengeance escalates the conflict, leading to an increasingly
malicious game of tit for tat"_

No mention of, _" Tit for two tats"_ (effective), __" co-operative behaviour
"* (Dawkins, Selfish Gene) or _" Game Theory"_ (Avinash Dixit). [0]

[0]
[http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/amex/nash/sfeature/sf_dixit.html](http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/amex/nash/sfeature/sf_dixit.html)

